# The diet thread



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 6, 2022)

Talk about your diets here.

In the morning, I have one vanilla waffle with syrup, a glass of orange juice, and two different gummy vitamins. At noon, I have a bowl of unsalted nuts, a small pack of ritz crackers (though I question how necessary it is), a healthy choice frozen dinner, a cup/glass of milk, and hot chocolate. In the afternoon, I have 4 small tomatoes, some peaches, and a couple more unsalted nuts. I also drink water throughout the day.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jul 6, 2022)

My boyfriend and I been cooking more, we want to get up to cooking every regular meal ourselves. Not a diet ig but we cook healthy


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 6, 2022)

I've completely abandoned soda the past half year by replacing it with sparkling water. I've been feeling wonderful since.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 6, 2022)

I have a vegetarian diet, often broken into 4 meals a day to support my exercise. 
I eat a lot of muesli, bread, fruit, vegetables, nuts, hummus- that sort of thing. 

I drink 2 or 3 units of alcohol maybe once every 2 or 3 days.


----------



## Mambi (Jul 6, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> Talk about your diets here.
> 
> In the morning, I have one vanilla waffle with syrup, a glass of orange juice, and two different gummy vitamins. At noon, I have a bowl of unsalted nuts, a small pack of ritz crackers (though I question how necessary it is), a healthy choice frozen dinner, a cup/glass of milk, and hot chocolate. In the afternoon, I have 4 small tomatoes, some peaches, and a couple more unsalted nuts. I also drink water throughout the day.



I'm semi-vegan...not for moral reasons but for cholesterol ones. So I only eat anything with cheese or milk or meat for one meal 2 times a week for the calcium/protein.  Ironically this confuses some people when they see me eating salads and avoiding all dairy and meat for days, then the next day having a chocolate milk and a turkey sandwich. My sister jokes that I'm the only vegan that doesn't annoy her to no end, and it's because I'm an "immoral non-preachy vegan" so it's cool. _<lol> _


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 6, 2022)

Beer and chocolate.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 6, 2022)

Gluten and fructans are off limits for me.  And my body does not handle fiber well at all.

Were it not for the fact that I can't handle bone broth and have never been given a chance at organ meats (of which the correct portions are supposed to be _tiny_ as I understand it), not a single veggie would cross these lips. As it is, I'm fairly restricted in what veggies I can handle.

Artificial sweeteners are supposed to be off limits too but that's much harder for me to remember.

The days when I can't eat at home (one day a week), there are _very_ few things I can order around here that won't wreck me the following day. Most of the restaurants within reach don't know what gluten-free even means.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 6, 2022)

I am trying like heck to do keto/slight carnivore, but I keep messing up. For example, I currently have a pizza in front of me.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 7, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I am trying like heck to do keto/slight carnivore, but I keep messing up. For example, I currently have a pizza in front of me.


Is this as a treatment for epilepsy out of curiosity?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 7, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Is this as a treatment for epilepsy out of curiosity?



No, I’m just fat and my injured legs are failing. I need to lose about 60 pounds before I can’t work anymore.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 8, 2022)

I'm going to drop the crackers from my diet and see what happens.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 8, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> No, I’m just fat and my injured legs are failing. I need to lose about 60 pounds before I can’t work anymore.


You may want to talk to your doctor about this diet choice, because outside of some specific medical conditions 'carnivore' diets can be harmful to your cardiovascular system/ there is no good evidence that people who lose weight from high-meat low-carb diets are able to keep that weight off.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 8, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> You may want to talk to your doctor about this diet choice, because outside of some specific medical conditions 'carnivore' diets can be harmful to your cardiovascular system/ there is no good evidence that people who lose weight from high-meat low-carb diets are able to keep that weight off.



Thanks, I have spoken to my doctor already.
I have actually done an inordinate amount of research on the subject, myself.
The bottom line is, the benefits of losing weight outweigh any of the consequences.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 9, 2022)

I am active for 8-9 hours a day on weekdays because of my job, so my diet is probably going to be slightly different than others. Looking at maybe 1,500-2,500 calories a day on average over the course of 3 meals a day.

For breakfast I very often eat two slices of bread with some butter, ham and cheese on them. Add a banana, apple or a yoghurt to the breakfast. For stuff to drink a glass of milk. Other times I eat like 1 or two apples and a banana/yoghurt.

For lunch about the same as my breakfast, though I drink water instead of soda, energy drinks, etc. 

And for dinner I kinda just eat what I feel like, often food that needs to be cooked. Be it a Yakamaru special, some lasagna, salmon in fish sauce with potatoes and vegetables, etc. Really depends on what I want for dinner. On a rare occasion I don't want to cook so I just throw a pizza in the oven.

During weekends I skip lunch and eat/drink less to make up for being less physically active.


----------



## herness (Jul 10, 2022)

I eat for 8 hours whatever i want and after can't eat for 16 hours. I've done it for 9 days now and can't say it is very easy.
Let's see how goest his time and next time i would like to try fasting https://betterme.world/аrticles/what-breaks-a-fast/.
Few of my friends had very good results doing it so maybe it will work for me too.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 10, 2022)

I’ve been on the ‘vore diet for about a week now. Basically over all cravings now.


----------



## Odetta (Nov 28, 2022)

Actually, I don't have special diets as I'm a diabetic. But my aunt tried different diets, both banana and grapefruit. The result from them is not really good and you don't always want to sit on diets. But now she actively uses pills to lose weight . Here is her entire diet!


----------



## Rimna (Nov 28, 2022)

Vodka


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 28, 2022)

Bowled eggs, drinkable yogurt and hot chocolate for breakfast.

Pizza Pops and drinkable yogurt for lunch.

Pretty much anything and drinkable yogurt for dinner.

And whatever I can get my hands on in between.


----------



## Haydn Iles (Dec 30, 2022)

It is necessary for me to drink a glass of warm water first of all


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 30, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Vodka



Eastern European detected!


----------

